# Remplacer la coque basse du Macbook Blanc gratuitement



## t-bo (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter d'occasion un Macbook Blanc Unibody de 2009, et la coque basse (lower case) était très abimé. 

Je cherchais un moyen d'en racheter une sur internet, et je suis tombé par hasard sur ca : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook-bottomcase/

Apple remplace gratuitement votre "Lower case"  J'ai suivi les instructions sur le site, mis le numéro de série, et hop je vais en recevoir un tout nouveau.

Génial


----------



## Larme (6 Janvier 2012)

Il s'agit en fait du bout plastique qui a tendance à se décoller. Problème reconnu par Apple et qui doit figurer dans les niouzes et sur certains topics de MacGé...


----------



## t-bo (6 Janvier 2012)

"du bout plastique" ? Il sagit de l'ensemble de la partie basse en caoutchouc. Ce n'est pas rien.


----------



## Larme (6 Janvier 2012)

J'entendais par "bout" distinguer la partie unibody de cette couche plastique...


----------



## C@cTuS (7 Janvier 2012)

Il n y a pas de plastique  que de la "gomme" et une plaque métallique  .  Bref , tout le monde est au courant qu c'est pris en charge , il y a deja plusieurs posts la dessus ; aller on va dire merci pour l initiative !


----------



## t-bo (7 Janvier 2012)

Enfait je voulais souligner  l'astuce : la possibilité de faire ça quand on achète l'ordinateur d'occasion, qu'on se retrouve avec une coque dégueulasse, et que l'ancien proprio. n'avait pas fait ce programme d'échange.

Ca permet d'en avoir un neuf gratuitement, même si on n'a pas le problème cité par Apple. En effectuant la demande sur internet bien sûr, sans ce rendre à l'Apple Store ou APR.


----------

